# The Best and Worst Pet Foods



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

The Best and Worst Foods for Your Pet - YouTube

I wasn't sure exactly where to put this, but I found it to be an interesting video and I thought I'd post it here for discussion.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I think it's an excellent starting point, actually. 
She stresses the "proving it's balanced with studies" a lot, which just isn't a concern to me with PMR.... 
That being said, I love that she recognizes a home prepared raw diet as the best, and I agree with her list after that for the most part, though I do think that mid grade canned foods are probably better than high grade dry foods, on the basis that they are slightly less processed, and inclusive of more moisture. 
Once she gets to #10, they all kind of just bunch together for me. lol
Except for #13, because... honestly... it's not THAT hard to feed a good home prepared diet. Really, it's not. But, in defense of the advice, I have seen people that literally think they can feed ground beef, and nothing but ground beef, and yeah, that's probably pretty terrible, but as long as at least mostly meat, some bone bone, and some organ are all included PMR is really hard to mess up, IMO. And by "mess up" I mean beyond loose stools.

Going by this very same logic, the absolute WORST thing a human could do is make their own food without getting every meal plan approved by a nutritionist. It's unrealistic, unreasonable, and plain silly.


----------



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

I agree, raw food really isn't very difficult, but I have to agree with it being on the list. Some people hear "raw feeding" and think oh, I can just put a lb of raw hamburger in their bowl every day and that's that, like you mentioned. If you think it doesn't happen very often you're mistaken, because I see it _a lot_ by well-meaning but uneducated dog owners at the local animal clinic. It might just be because I live in Hicktown, Alabama, but it's quite true. And she does mention how easily remedied it is. I don't agree with the sale of a recipe book, but well, she's running a business, you must expect it.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

So PMR wouldnt be part of that whole ''unbalanced'' thing she was talking about, it would just be for people who simply feed like ground beef, chicken breast, and plain things like that? But as soon as you start adding new protein sources, skin, fat, bone and organ, it should be balanced?


----------



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

Frankly I imagine if you were feeding beef it wouldn't kill your dog to get no other protein sources (although I would not recommend it) as long as you were feeding organ and bone also. But yeah, I think she's talking about people who just toss a drumstick or something into their dog's bowl.


----------

